# I need some help with Facebook!!!!



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I readily admit that I am not a huge fan of FB, but this is getting out of hand.

I do enjoy reading about people, their families, and the events in their lives, but I am getting sick some of the posts...or at least the quantity of them from certain people.

I have a friend that posts each and every day about her exercise routine. It was bearable at first, but how many times am I supposed to read "Up before dawn. 100 crunches, 50 sit ups, and a 7 mile run while watching the sun come up. #ifeelawesome"? 

I have yet another friend that posts l-e-n-t-h-y orations...in a foreign language. 

I have another friend that goes in spurts trying to tick off his ex-wife with crazy posts. He is also surely trying to win "Best Father Of 2013", because there isn't a day that he doesn't post photos of him and his kids doing something grand and spectacular. 

Then, I just friended an old college buddy. He didn't say 10 words a week back then, unless he was jacked up on Crown and Coke. Seems that he saved up all those unspoken words, and now has decided to share them on Facebook, with a minimum of 20 posts a day.

Lastly, I am friends with a gal that I went to high school with. Haven't spoken to her in over 20 years, and apparently, that is a good thing. I've yet to see her post anything positive on FB, unless it pertains to getting likkered up.

Please help...I need step by step instructions of how to hide some of these folks.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Oh, I also need to unfriend a friend who filed bankruptcy on a business he owned, and left quite a few hard working people holding the bag. 

This dude went to several of the same suppliers I use, and begged and begged for credit. "This is the job that will save us" he cried, fully knowing that he would be filing the very next week.

He really stiffed some people that didn't have the money to lose...and now brags on FB about his new Goldwing and all the trips he takes on it.

Can you help me unfriend this low life thief?


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Click on their name which will take you to their page. You will see a place at the top of the screen that says Friends. Click it and a drop-box will come down. From there you can unfriend, change if you get notifications, hide them from your newsfeed, etc...


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Thanks, Melissa!!!!

I just got rid of the low life thief.

Just 4 or 5 more.

BTW, you aren't any of the people that I mentioned in post #1 of this thread.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

lol, none of them sounded like me... I hope not anyways~


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Wow...that was easier than I thought it would be.

I got to pruning so much that there might not be anything to read tomorrow.

I unclicked a bunch of stuff, and unliked a page or two.

One of them was a WWII airplane restoration group where they are restoring a B-25. I thought the FB messages would be like "We tried fitting the plexi-glas greenhouse to the airframe, but ran into fitment problems." 

Instead, 99.9999% of their FB posts were trying to sell you aircraft related trinkets, at astronomical prices.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Just one more question, if you all don't mind:

Is there any way I can limit what I post and is seen by others?

For instance, back in July, I visited a FB page for model kit builders, and asked a few questions. Then, a few weeks ago, someone commented on one of my questions. I replied to his comment, and gave an update on our project car. I've had several people tell me "I saw your Elmer's glue post...."

I about died of embarrassment. 

No way did I intend my last comment to be posted on my news feed!!!


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Thank you for the help!!! 

I've been trimming even more. 

My facebook is almost enjoyable to read now.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

There is a better way: When they post, click on the little blue down arrow to the right of their post and select "unfollow". This allows you to still be friends and only read their stuff when you want to by searching for and finding their profile. This is the least confrontational way to go about this and works well for that certain person you can not afford to get angry with you (like inlaws). The other way is to try to explain to them in a private message that their many Many MANY posts make it difficult for you to see what your other friends are posting.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

If you like the person but just get overwhelmed by 50 "Hang in there!" and "Generic Inspirational message with pretty clipart picture" postings a day, just unfollow or "hide" posts from them. You can click on the little x next to the post, and it will give you options of hiding that post, hiding everything from the person who posted it, or sometimes hiding any posting from whereever THEY saw it. You will still be freinds, and still be able to chat with them or go to their facebook page to see what they've been up to, but just not get all the posts in your newsfeed.

As far as what you yourself post, generally you just have to not post it, or sometimes you can go back to that particular post and delete YOUR post. It's sort of bad manners to do so though, since any responses to your post then look strange because they're replying to no one. 

I've deleted people, hidden people's postings, or trimmed down what they post to just statuses and pictures. I tell ALL my friends in real life that if I delete them on facebook it means nothing in real life. If they want to cause drama at me over me not following them on Facebook, then we weren't very good friends to begin with, now were we? LOL.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

You could always try to rename your account as Nobody. Then "like" everything they post, so it says, nobody likes this.

Or do like I did, close account, walk away from fbook and don't look back.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Thank you for the help in modifying my FB feed.

It is actually almost enjoyable now to visit FB. I am at least seeing the stuff I want to see, and not 47 updates about one person's exercise routine or another person's desire to get likkered up again.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> You could always try to rename your account as Nobody. Then "like" everything they post, so it says, nobody likes this.
> 
> Or do like I did, close account, walk away from fbook and don't look back.


That's what I did, as well. At first I enjoyed catching up with cousins I haven't seen for years, old high school friends, etc., then it just started getting on my nerves. I don't need to see a hundred posts about how funny this cat or dog is....or about the friends who have FB to try to sell me the latest diet product they are selling....or to find out through FB that someone is sick or in the hospital. I don't need gender-bashing disguised as jokes that someone felt was too funny not to post. If you want to keep up with me, call and just say "hello". If we aren't careful, we will be on the cusp of a generation who have no ability to communicate face-to-face.....only through technological media.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

I had to just quit facebook all together. some of the trash was just nuts and never did really get any good family news. the privacy issues were creepy and I didn't want anything I posted to be around for generations. I won't let my 11 and 13 yr old have an account even if it is just family.


----------

